# Router bit comparison



## ddonohuejr (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm interested in comparing differing router bit manufacturer's bits for industry standard millwork.
Example:
Freud 99-482 is used to make WM163 base cap

Is there a way find each of the manufacturer's catalog numbers for making (as in the example) WM163 base cap. .....ect.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Each bit has it's own "pattern". As to finding cat. #'s, you'll either need to look them up on the net or have a catalog in hand.

(Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your question).

Welcome to the router forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ddonohuejr

"comparing differing router bit manufacturer's bits"

I wish,,, but most Mfg. give the router bits a name they want to call the bit..
i.e. base cap and router bits are router bits so to speak like molding bits..


I suggest you build your catalog library supply up, most give the catalogs out for free...or you can do it on line but it's hard to compare on line the norm..

Bit Profiles ,print out/save the PDF/on your HD,of the ones listed it may help. ▼
Most of the profiles can be made with one or more router bits.
http://www.woodmastertools.com/s/support.cfm
http://www.woodmastertools.com/s/request.cfm


http://www.amazon.com/Freud-99-480-Matches-Industry-Standard/dp/B000R4EAGE
http://www.woodmastertools.com/NS/accessdetail.cfm?PID=128

http://freud-tools.com/routerbits.html
http://www.cmtusa.com/store/xrouter_bits.ihtml
http://pricecutter.com/category.asp_Q_c_E_243788
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html


==========



ddonohuejr said:


> I'm interested in comparing differing router bit manufacturer's bits for industry standard millwork.
> Example:
> Freud 99-482 is used to make WM163 base cap
> 
> Is there a way find each of the manufacturer's catalog numbers for making (as in the example) WM163 base cap. .....ect.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums ddonohuejr.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

ddonohuejr said:


> I'm interested in comparing differing router bit manufacturer's bits for industry standard millwork.
> Example:
> Freud 99-482 is used to make WM163 base cap
> 
> Is there a way find each of the manufacturer's catalog numbers for making (as in the example) WM163 base cap. .....ect.


Welcome to the group. Unfortunately, there are not many bits manufactured to match the WM standard profiles. Freud has added a few in the past couple of years and we will probably add more in the future. Is there a particular profile you are trying to match?


----------



## ddonohuejr (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm going to make faux frames for the walls in the family room. The books I've read state that panel moulding such a WM210 are normally used for frames. While, I am not fixed on any one profile, I am attempting to use industry standard material as a reference point.
A router bit of a similar profile is acceptable. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Faux Raised Panel Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_groov.html
Run the stock on the router table then rip it on the table saw to get a pair of them..
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1681
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/489


========


ddonohuejr said:


> I'm going to make faux frames for the walls in the family room. The books I've read state that panel moulding such a WM210 are normally used for frames. While, I am not fixed on any one profile, I am attempting to use industry standard material as a reference point.
> A router bit of a similar profile is acceptable. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

ddonohuejr said:


> I'm going to make faux frames for the walls in the family room. The books I've read state that panel moulding such a WM210 are normally used for frames. While, I am not fixed on any one profile, I am attempting to use industry standard material as a reference point.
> A router bit of a similar profile is acceptable. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


I think the WM120 has an 11/32" radius cove and a 1/4" radius round:










You can get really close by using a 3/8" radius round nose bit with a long cut length like this 18-122 and running the stock on edge on the router table:









Then follow up with a 1/4" radius round over bit like this 34-120:


----------

